# Join computer to another domain



## guaro (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi gurus

Here is my setup,

I have server on a 192 subnet and WS on a 10 subnet at this point they can see each other via VLAN we can connect to domain A in which server(192) and WS(10) are , user at this point login into domain A , now I need to join the WS to domain B, there is no trust setup between the two domains and domain A will go away but all users are setup in dmain B at this point.

what should be my steps in order to make this just computer migration a smooth as I can possible do.

Thanks for any help I can get


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Login as administrator
2. Open System control panel, Computer Name, Change
3. Select Workgroup, and enter a workgroup name e.g. NONE
4. Reboot
5. Login as administrator
6. Open System control panel, Computer Name, Change
7. Select Domain, enter DomainB name and enter user/pw with at least Account Operator credentials in the domain
8. Reboot.


----------



## guaro (Mar 12, 2010)

Peter

Thanks a bunch.

1) Do i need to change the DHCP service before or after the change.
2) Can I just change DNS servers(statics)
3) when changed domain to domain B do I keep computer account on domain A
4) While in domain B can I still see all about domain A
5) if I just add computer to domain B do I create another profile? or is just the new one that is created


Thanks a bunch


----------



## danielmark010 (Mar 15, 2011)

i thinks this can solve your problem

Login as administrator >>Open System control panel, Computer Name, Change>>Select Workgroup, and enter a workgroup name e.g. NONE>>Reboot>>Login as administrator>>Open System control panel, Computer Name, Change>>Select Domain, enter DomainB name. >>Reboot.

Windows VPS


----------

